# New yellow Nape



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

I couldn't beleave It when a freind of mine told me that he new some one that had this bird and was giveing it away to a good home. Those storys always turn out to be BS. but I told him that I would take the bird. So he has this Lady call me and sure enough she gives me the bird and a brand new cage to go with it. I almost passed out when She brought It to my house and just gave it to me. Well here he is. Enjoy


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

haha, thats awsome man. i would love to get another bird but i had a bad experience with a parrot so i will never get another. good luck with em though.

J-Rod


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet deal, looks like an expensive bird :nod:


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Im not sure how much he's worth to tell the truth.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice bird


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice bird look,s really cool !!!!!!!!!


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thank you guys very much.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

thats like a 500$ BIRD!!!!
That I think is a Green Conure...
If not called Green its something else... But i know its a conure.
congratS!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Serygo said:


> thats like a 500$ BIRD!!!!
> That I think is a Green Conure...
> If not called Green its something else... But i know its a conure.
> congratS!
> [snapback]1039802[/snapback]​


No, it's a yellow nape amazon parrot. great birds, they can learn tricks and to talk and are considered one of the smarter amazons. Worth 800-1200 dollars in the Northeast. 
Yellow Nape

Nice pickup etb, I'm very jealous.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

that has got to be the best giveaway ever! my dad would love that.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you scored big time!


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed, great pick-up! Hopefully the bird isn't too noisy!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Give him lots of love parrots need alot of interaction congrats on your bird


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh ya I know this one Isn't my first.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

I love birds!

I want one









--Dan


----------

